# Looking for a lab...duckpup?



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I am currently looking for a new hunting partner. Has anyone bought a dog or know about the breeders from:

http://www.duckpup.com

Looking at some of their spring litters coming up. I am not really concerned about the pointing lab part I just want a dog with killer drive and a proven pedigree. Does anyone else have any other suggestions on what breeders I should be looking at?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am not at all familiar with that breeder, but that was far from what I would call a solid point in that video on the home page. more like a pause.

I would contact Tshuntin on here, he is in the know about truly high caliber labs.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Just sent him an email. Thanks!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i know of two upcoming litters that will be tremendous duck dogs. one is my litter and one is a friend of mine. these dogs will be awesome waterfowl dogs and i do hunt upland with them as well. great pedigrees.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Joel 

Freepunk, I just replied to your email. Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking to get a puppy- I have heard mixed feeling on this topic.... How important is pedigree and how much is training and alot of time in the field???? Some say, any lab has the potential to be a great duck dog. Some would only pay $1000 + for a dog from a great pedigree ETC. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id also take a look on utahbirddogs.com lots of good info and breeders on there


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Bax I will take a look at utahbirddogs.com.

Have been speaking with tshuntin and he is getting me pointed in the right direction.



Mr._Rogers said:


> I am looking to get a puppy- I have heard mixed feeling on this topic.... How important is pedigree and how much is training and alot of time in the field???? Some say, any lab has the potential to be a great duck dog. Some would only pay $1000 + for a dog from a great pedigree ETC. What are your thoughts?


From my past experience quality training ranges from $300-$600 a month plus the cost of birds which can vary. Good genetics (EIC, CNM, Checked hips, eyes and elbows) would be the place to start. Any reputable breeder will have those tests and numbers to show you. If they cant come up with the tests than do not even bother looking at the pedigrees.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr._Rogers said:


> I am looking to get a puppy- I have heard mixed feeling on this topic.... How important is pedigree and how much is training and alot of time in the field???? Some say, any lab has the potential to be a great duck dog. Some would only pay $1000 + for a dog from a great pedigree ETC. What are your thoughts?


Mr. Rogers, below is a reply to freepunk on another forum. I could go on and on but I would bore you  but if you have further questions, I would be glad to try and answer them. I feel gentics are very important for two main reasons: Health and potential.

"I know a thing or two about labradors, pedigrees, breeding, litters, etc... I would be glad to help in any way I can. Not sure who you referenced, but if you want to PM, maybe I can tell you more about them.

A few questions I would ask you: What are you going to use the dog for? Are you committed to learning and following a good training program? What are your final goals or hopes for the dog? What are the minimum goals you expect of the dog? What color? What sex? What price range? And there is a lot more beyond that, but its a start.

I will say a few things. Most important is health. You are going to have this dog as a member of your family for hopefully 10-15 years. You want it to have as good of chance of being healthy for as long as possible. Buying a pup from parents who have health clearances with a record of multiple generations behind the parents with proven health clearances, will greatly stack the deck in your favor of getting a pup that will be genetically healthy for a long time. There is no guarentee, but with the time and money involved in owning a dog, I sure want to start with the odds in my favor. A must for me is OFA hips and elbows and eyes cerf'd. Also a must is to know the ratings for EIC and CNM. You do not want a pup that you find out later is EIC or CNM affected.

Beyond the basic genetics that are important for all dogs (no matter if you are a family only dog or a dog with high hopes for becomming a FC), the next thing is performace. I want a proven track record of multiple generations of dogs that have actually done something. If I was told Joe-dog is a great hunter and so was his dad and grandpa, that is not good enough for me. I want proven history. The only real way to find that out is through pedigree research. I want to see as many dogs as possible from parents and on back with titles. I could go on and on about that and don't want to bore you, but I am willing to help if you want. Just pm me with questions and give me your email address and I will try to help.

Good luck! If you don't think genetics and traits or drive to retrieve or ability is passed on or can be passed on, check out this little pup. Her ability to retrieve is not from any special magic training, but is from genetics. I have a new pup and man is she fun! Here is Molly at 11 weeks getting introduced to a remote gun station for a mark.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a littermate to Travis's pup and he is right, they have a gift. Here is Roxxy the 2nd time she has been in water...






PM if you want I know of a good litter that should be coming fairly quickly, but its possible Travis has already mentioned it to you


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

pick a good litter with the qualities tshuntin mentioned above. you should also decide what type of dog you're looking for. by that i mean you should consider what you expect the dog will do for work/home life and select for that type of dog. many folks just reach in and grab a pup but the PAWS and PAT tests work when performed properly.


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

My Brother is just breeding his 3 year old SR hunter Lab this month. This has been a great dog that is out of outstanding lines. My brothers dogs Sire is also a master hunter so the lines have been proven. let me know if you want more information.

Here is The Pedigree on my brothers Male. He passed his SR hunter without failing a test about 3 months ago.
http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=2623


----------

